# Suse 10.3 Wlan auf Laptop geht nicht



## Xtreme (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

also ich habe mir auf meinem HP Laptop ( Hp Pavillion dv6513eg) Suse 10.3 installiert, soweit so gut Lan geht auch.. bloß mir macht das Wlan tierisch zu schaffen das ganze ist eine *"Hewlett-Packard Company BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI"* 

"Mein Wlan ist mit wpa verschlüsselt"

Ich habe schon mit diveresen Anleitungen gearbeitet, allerdings bisher ohne Erfolg.. Wäre super wenn mir hier ein Helfen kann und mir evtl alles schritt für schritt erklärt. 


Ich danke euch im voraus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß xtreme


----------



## redfalcon (19. Januar 2008)

Mit ndiswrapper schon probiert? Ansonsten mal nach dem Chipsatz von dem Teil forschen, und schauen, ob Yast da spezielle Treiber für anbietet.


----------



## Piy (19. Januar 2008)

oh ja, suse und w-lan, zu schön 
hatte mit 10.1 schon so meiune probleme, und ich hab nen avm-stick, da gibt es extra suse-treiber vom hersteller  die gehn aber nich   also ich habs halt mit ndiswrapper,  die verschlüsselung spielt afaik keine rolle, hatte auch wpa.

also wenn du n stick irgendwo rumliegen hast, dann wär das wahrscheinlich von vorteil ^^


----------



## riedochs (19. Januar 2008)

Auf welchem Kanal funkt dein Wlan?


----------

